# Small cell study



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

For those who follow Lusby's small cell methods here is another study:

http://english.resistantbees.es/?p=228


----------



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

When me and my wife visited Terje Reinertsen (whos bees the study was made with) he confirmed this. The cell size does have an effect, but it is not the secret of his bees. 

https://naturebees.wordpress.com/2019/07/09/visit-to-terje-reinertsen/


----------

